# New to crate and potty training



## Lipsz&Kasper (Jun 2, 2013)

I have had my baby for a while now and I have allowed him to sleep with me from time to time. And when he's not sleeping with me he sleeps with my mom. I know I have waited too long to start crate training him because I felt it was cruel but I really have no choice. He uses the potty wherever he wants to, he bites and destroys furniture. He even growls and barks at us:angry:. Yes, sometimes he uses his wee wee pad and we reward him for it but he just doesn't get it and we had him since April. I taught him how to sit, lay down, roll over and high five. So I KNOW he's a smart dog. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm sorry you felt the crate was cruel - used properly, it is not only an effective training tool but it creates a safe haven for your baby when he needs to "get away from it all." 

There are many suggestions on here about housebreaking - I'd suggest you search this forum for potty pad training and you'll find a wealth of information.

Best suggestion is to start taking him every hour to where you want him to go; otherwise, he's in the crate/X-pen or connected to your side with a leash. Once he goes, he can have some freedom and play time.

As for the biting furniture, make sure he has puppy-appropriate chews (bully sticks, antlers - no rawhide). He's teething and/or bored and needs an outlet for that.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Maggie gave the best advice -I would only add make sure every time he eats or drinks to take him out about 15 minutes later. Also if he is not getting enough exercise they get bored and will also destroy things.


----------

